# Different ways a promotion is given?



## marshallbd (Jan 3, 2005)

What are some of the different ways a promotion is given.  (I am talking about after testing if testing was done).

I remember the first time I ever was awarded a belt level (Yellow at I think 14 or 15 years of age).  My father made me take classes at this school in San Jose that was offering private lessons.  (Kenpo).  I would go once per week and go over different things each class.(short form one day, basic techniques another, and sparring another) and it rotated pretty regularly.  One day the instructor had me do a little of everything and when I was done with my session and had changed and was on the way out the door he handed me a yellow belt and said "good job-see you next week" and that was that. No certificate was ever given to me and I just went on from there....I lost interest after about a year or so and stopped going.  I didnt resume Martial Art training until I met Mr Anderson in Germany in the late 80's. :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 3, 2005)

In kenpo, I think the standard is to have a testing day, in which your resources and knowledge are stretched beyond your comfort zone. Including a fitness portion, technical portion, and beating...I mean sparring portion :wink2: . Depending on your performance, the test should end with a ceremonial promotion. When I was coming up, there was an initiation as well: The testing student would take a horse stance, exhale all your air, and get kicked in the breadbasket from every senior belt present. Usually had a guy standing a coupla paces behind you to catch you after flying.

My funnest test was in an ex-TSKSR dojo. I was instructed simply, "Protect yourself", and attacked repeatedly with a shinai. How well you moved in avoiding, deflecting, or jamming the beating determined your passing/failing score. I failed the first couple times (covered in welts all over my body), but was told that was par for the course...nobody passes the first time. Ever. Later, I managed to keep the welts limited to my forearms, hands and shins...a sign of success (well...to be honest, mostly...also got one square on the top of my head and another horizontally accross the chest:whip: ..from the same stroke/sequence...).

As an instructor, I combine the two approaches. An exam should test your knowledge, as well as being a trial by fire of your real-time skills. Crisis and observation. I have a knowledge-based performance portion, and a crisis-&-observation portion, wherin I know the stimulus will certainly outweigh their ability to respond, but I want to see their wheels turn as they try, and see their determination to keep trying in the face of certain failure. After that, the ceremonial presentation of their new rank, and the requisite kick (I still do it, even though it's been largely declared out of fashion).

It's too bad that school owners have been driven by sue-happy people into dropping some of the trials & tribulations that used to make one feel like they accomplished a thing in the course of earning their rank.  At any rate, I think your kenpo instructor did you a disservice by not providing more, and not demanding more.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## marshallbd (Jan 3, 2005)

I like the "trial by Fire" you spoke of. As you can see I have resumed training in the Shotokan arena and am having fun.  I recently tested for black (3 months ago)and failed miserably due to the "Trial by Fire" and learned heaps about myself and what my limitations are.  I really thought I was ready and boy was I ever wrong.  I'll try again in 3-6 months (I hope 6 so I am really prepared) and I will keep trying even if I have to test 10 more times to get that Ceremonial presentation  the right way. :asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (May 31, 2006)

We follow the "limits stretching" theme as well, including fitness, technique, kata, grappling, self defense and sparring.

At the end of the test, we take a kneeling position and the new belt and certificate is placed behind the testee. After comments, they turn around and see the new belt. 

To this, I add personally tying the belt on the student.


----------



## Sam (May 31, 2006)

We always know about our tests ahead of time. Never group testing though, always private testing.

In some styles you can double test I believe.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 1, 2006)

Every school that I have trained at, has had a formal testing day, where groups of students would test for their next ranks.  Sometimes, we would offer private testing for those who simply couldn't make the exam date, or in some cases, for those who would freak out at a group setting (although they would eventually have to test with the group at higher ranks).  

Once in a while, though, there would be someone who had already demonstrated all of the requirements, and had progressed so far, that it simply made no sense to hold them back and make them wait for the remainder of the quarter, in which case, we'd evaluate them during a series of classes, without any warning.  If they did consistently well, then we'd promote them at the end of a class.  The look of complete surprise on their faces is priceless...


----------

